# online lists of recommended works



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard that the internet is full of lists of recommended works of classical music. I know of a few - ours at TalkClassical, and the DDD lists.

I'd prefer lists with some kind of prioritization, if possible. Lists like the Western Kentucky one (http://people.wku.edu/charles.smith/music/index2.htm) are nice too, but as there is no prioritization I can't tell (without already knowing) whether Holst's _The Planets_ or Respighi's _The Birds_ should be a higher priority for me.

That is also a problem with David Dubal's awesome book, _The Essential Canon of Classical Music_. Actually Dubal has a sort of prioritization - works that he recommends directly, works that he lists with an asterisk, followed by works that he just lists. So there are four levels. But there are a lot of works on each level, and so I created projects like "The Classical Music Project" to help me prioritize among them.

Dubal neglected early music. Jan Swafford did a bit better with that in the list in the back of _The Vintage Guide to Classical Music_, though his list is much shorter. Both books are absolutely awesome.

Anyway, I have resources like this, but I'd like to see more in the way of prioritized recommendations of works.

Recommendations of recordings are ok too, but I'm more concerned to find out about famous works that I haven't heard of yet. I've been flattered here recently by people, but the fact is that less than a year ago I found out for the first time about the Radetzky March. So I'm really still at a beginner level, with highly arbitrary and important gaps in my knowledge, and I really need lists of works that will help me get familiar with stuff on that level.

Let me know what lists you know about.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

Off the bat, classical archives.com now has an extensive list of "Must-Know/Must-Have" works, but not prioritized. Complete with functioning checklists. Classical.net also has a "Basic Repetoire" tab with lots of suggestions which I found useful in the past. 

Since most other listeners to classical music seem to zig where I zag, I don't find these lists too useful. I just follow my ears without too much regard for what others think.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

BPS said:


> Off the bat, classical archives.com now has an extensive list of "Must-Know/Must-Have" works, but not prioritized. Complete with functioning checklists. Classical.net also has a "Basic Repetoire" tab with lots of suggestions which I found useful in the past.
> 
> Since most other listeners to classical music seem to zig where I zag, I don't find these lists too useful. I just follow my ears without too much regard for what others think.


Thank you. I'm a much more mediocre person than you, so I'll probably find those lists enormously helpful!

Edit: Ah, the classical.net resource is one that I've used often. I've gone away from it lately, though. Someday I should systematically make sure I've heard everything they recommend. It seems to me they've expanded it since the last time I checked it out.

The classicalarchives list is also interesting, and new to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

By the way, what are the DDD lists you mentioned?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

science said:


> Thank you. I'm a much more mediocre person than you, so I'll probably find those lists enormously helpful!


Its good to have humility, but you shouldn't sell yourself so short, friend. ^^


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

BPS said:


> By the way, what are the DDD lists you mentioned?


Things like this: http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-wks.html


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

science said:


> Things like this: http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-wks.html


Reactions/thoughts: Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra is WAAAAY too low. Surprised to see St Matthew's Passion, Appassionata sonata, Otello, Schubert's String Quartet in C, and others so high. There is a huge bias towards Baroque, and Classical.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

^It's happening again.

*It's happening again*


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The Penguin Guide and Gramophone Guide both include lists of core repetoire.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the book 1001 Classical recordings to hear before you die (not sure if it is still in print though)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i use a lot the Mark Morris's guide to twentieth century, very useful and well done. Unfortunately some important country are not represented, but it's a great source of informations.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mark_Morris/index.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mark_Morris/Country_Composer.htm


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

bigshot said:


> The Penguin Guide and Gramophone Guide both include lists of core repetoire.


I used to "borrow" these reference books when I went into a book shop to quickly read sections, especially _The Penguin Guide_. I tell you the truth that I have never bought a CD reference book of such nature nor any classical music magazines. I have always just been motivated by my own taste and general awareness from reading about the history of classical music, from CD sleeve notes to composer biographies. I do however, have a lot of books I bought about the composers and general musicological matters but none on CD recordings. I have never really followed any physical list per se but slowly built up the "core repertoire" from composer to composer over time, regardless.


----------

